# New Fish Painting



## fishart (Feb 1, 2006)

I created a colorful, new fish painting: "A School of Yellow and Orange Fish".








Here is a link to the painting:
http://newfishart.com/fishfile2/2012/frank-school-yellow-fish-art.html

The painting is 31.5 x 39.6 inches. Prints are available.
Please enjoy!
Thanks!
F. Frank, the fish artist


----------

